# Man catches wife cheating video



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

When you're caught red handed and there is absolutely nothing you can say...

VIDEO: Man Catches Cheating Wife in Hotel Then Texts Her Dad


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

REAL remorseful wasn't she?  I'd love to see how this played out. Guess we'll never know.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Hahahaha Texted her dad. That's funny chit right there. Stupid w hore


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

What a wh0re!!! WOW!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Simply Priceless!*


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Disgusting.


----------



## Cleaver Brooks (Jan 19, 2014)

OM and Wife got off light. Bravo to BH for not going postal.


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

No Shame nothing what heartless Robot.


----------

